# Netscape Druckprobleme



## Technikmaus (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

 schon oft habe ich mich geärgert, dass ich aus dem Netscape 7.1 heraus nicht drucken kann. Es sieht so aus, dass es vor allem pdf's sind, die er nicht druckt. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ich will aber nicht standardmäßig auf Microsoft umsteigen. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann.

  Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und schöne Grüße von der Saar


----------



## Norbert Eder (2. Februar 2005)

Naja, wenns PDFs sind, dann hast dafür ja deine eigene PDF-Leiste über die gedruckt werden kann.


----------

